# Rotala sp. Green Narrow??



## Jason Baliban (Feb 21, 2005)

Is there such a plant? I have a version of Rotala sp.green that is much narrower and more pointed then normal rotala. Does anyone know of anything like this? I think i see more of this variety in amano's tanks then the normal rotala that is floating around in the states?

Thanks for the help.

jB


----------



## eklikewhoa (Jul 24, 2006)

The Sp.green I have has finer leaves then the rotundifolia and colorata I have in my tank.


----------



## AaronT (Apr 26, 2004)

Yes, I'm keep Rotala sp. 'green' from two different sources in extremely identical setups and one is much narrower than the other.


----------



## Cavan Allen (Jul 22, 2004)

There definitely is one that's narrower than the traditional 'green'. I got mine from Aquaforest during the AGA convention. They had it in a few of their display tanks and it was immediately distinguishable from the regular stuff (growth pattern is the same). I really like it but can't say what it is exactly.


----------



## cpc1007 (Sep 21, 2004)

My Rotala sp. "Green Narrow" actually converted back to normal "Green" just a few weeks ago. I happen to have both types in my tank and now they all look completely the same. The 'narrow' was growing very slowly, but it certainly grows fast now like the normal "Green" does. I suspect my "Green Narrow" was just a deformed specimen that people grow and sell as a new species/type.

Jason, do you have a pic of your 'Green Narrow' to show folks here to see if we all have the same thing? 

Max


----------



## AaronT (Apr 26, 2004)

I'm bringing this topic back to light. I believe there are definitely two types of Rotala sp. 'Green' in the hobby at the moment. The following pictures were taken from the same tank within minutes of each other at similar exposures. The alleged Rotala sp. 'Green Narrow' (obtained through Cavan from Aqua Forest) is planted on the left side of the tank and the 'normal' variety of Rotala sp. 'Green' (obtained long ago through a trade) is on the right side of the tank.

Here's a close-up of the two. Again, the Rotala sp. 'Green Narrow' is on the left. Notice how the leaves are slightly thinner and grow more upright.









Here's a full shot of the growth pattern of each plant. Notice how the Rotala on the left differs again, not only in appearance, but also in growth pattern. The Rotala sp. 'Green Narrow' has a more vertical growth pattern. Both stands of stems were trimmed at the same time in the same manner.










All this isn't to say that the two are necessarily different species. It's very likely that they are the same species from two different original collection locations. However, I do feel that the differences are great enough to warrant a distinction.


----------



## Roy Deki (Apr 7, 2004)

Aaron, Nice photos...and yes the difference is very noticable. Would you say it's easier to get a dome affect with the regular version?


----------



## AaronT (Apr 26, 2004)

Roy Deki said:


> Aaron, Nice photos...and yes the difference is very noticable. Would you say it's easier to get a dome affect with the regular version?


Thanks Roy.  Yes, the regular version is much easier to shape into a nice 'bush'.


----------



## mlawson (Apr 21, 2007)

Are both the narrow and normal form still different when emersed?


----------



## dstephens (Nov 30, 2005)

I don't how this actually plays in, but I trimmed a similar stand of rotala sp. green about a month ago and the subsequent new growth has taken on the look of a thin, long leafed species. Two very different looks. Something of note that has changed is the lighting over the tank. Previously, I had a Solar One system hanging above the tank (60-P) and after the trim I switched lights to a Power Compact system with 130 watts of 6500K light. I don't know enough about the science involved to comment one way or another on why the plant is growing differently, but...... My plant growth looks just like Aaron's photos showing the rotala sp. green in his collection from 2 seperate sources.


----------



## AaronT (Apr 26, 2004)

mlawson said:


> Are both the narrow and normal form still different when emersed?


I haven't tried them emersed.

Darrell,

Environment certainly plays a role in any plants growth. That is why I decided to grow these both in the same tank to see if there really was a difference.


----------



## Roy Deki (Apr 7, 2004)

Aaron,

I bought some of the "narrow" version from you and must say that I prefer it much more than the "regular" version.


----------



## AaronT (Apr 26, 2004)

Roy Deki said:


> Aaron,
> 
> I bought some of the "narrow" version from you and must say that I prefer it much more than the "regular" version.


Thanks for the update Roy. I'm glad it's working out for you.  I think I prefer it as well due to it's tendency to grow more vertical.


----------



## stevenlau (Jul 21, 2009)

Sorry to bring the old thread back again.

But I think I have the ugliest Rotala green, the leaves are shorter than the other two from previous post also the color is darker green and for sure it is roundier leaf.


















So I wonder do I have the 'regular' or 'dwarfed leaf' species, for sure it's not 'narrow leaf'. Do you think that conditions play a role here? Eg. temp, light, water quality etc? Thank you very much.


----------

